# Aspirin and High Blood Pressure



## Di39 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi,

I was diagnosed with high blood pressure about 6 years ago (its genetic), im currently on amlodipine which controls blood pressure fine and couple of weeks ago it was 130/70.  Im currently downregging for 3rd IVF cycle and I was woindering if its safe to take 75mg of aspirin daily during the 2ww without it affecting my blood pressure.

Thanks
Diane


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Di,

Low dose aspirin 75mg won't affect your BP, but do check with clinic or GP before you take it if you are planning to self prescibe.

Best wishes for this cycle    
Maz x


----------

